# skidloader bucket for snow plowing?



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

I was wanting to get out cheap as possible this winter because I have no snow plow for the truck and can't afford it this winter and was wonder if I use my skidloader for snow removal will the pavement be scratched that bad by my bbucket? Or is it alright to go ahead and use the smooth bucket for snow removal?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*no trip edge*

I would just be concerned about not having a trip edge, remember the skid steer is a great demolition device, not a good thing for full time plowing.


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't really worry about not having a trip edge on the bucket. I scrape parking lots and driveways with my standard 72" bucket aswell as the 108" bucket and I'm hitting solid ice and it doesn't really matter too much. This is with the front tires one foot off the ground. Other then loosing momentum and traction you'll know when you hit something too hard.

Last storm the Blizzard 810SS plow broke and we plowed for atleast 8 hours with the 108 inch bucket- - -didn't have any problems. The big bucket other then effeciency with backdragging was faster then the blizzard. This was an eighteen inch storm aswell.

Peter


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*skid steer*

Cooter I realize everyone has their oppinions about skid steers. I run two skid steers and a plow truck for my snow removal business. I get $125.00 an hour for each skid steer. And only $70.00 an hour for my plow truck. With a bucket or blower on the front. A smooth face bucket will work fine. I always run one skid steer with a blower and another with a bucket.... But like anything else, you will have to get a plan of attach on each of your accounts. Once you figure out the most efficient way to plow your account, that bucket will work just fine......

Trust me..... Every 10 hours of plowing with my steers they make me $2500.00. And I have already plowed 75 hours this season with just my steers...... And when the snow's not flying a plow truck is just sitting. My skid steer is working whether it is snowing or not..... Don't limit your business around you equipment. But find work that fits your equipment... Good Luck Cooter. If you need any info on the steers hit me up....... [email protected]

Dave


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Cat I really appreciate the response! Guys for the most part really respond to questions but Cat226 I appreciate that you went in depth a little bit. 

Here in Ky we really don't get alot of snow. Just bought 236B back in July and have hit a dry spell as far as work and money has gotten tight. It seems this year when work has been good by that I mean steady, that the income from the skidloader work has exceeded my expectations. But when it slows down it gets tight quick!
This has been my first year mowing, landscaping, and grading. Did electric 5 years prior.


Had a few questions!
1. How have you liked your machine?
2.What do you use to put salt down?

Any ideas on doing it cheap for my first year?(meaning put salt down)


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Machine*

Cooter I love my 226B. CAT's seems to get a bad reputation when it comes to skid steers. But I have not had any problems. I am also in the Operating Engineers Union in the summer and have been running CAT equipment for the last 6 years. I prefer CAT equipment over most..... I put in about 2600 hours a year on CAT equipment. So I have my own reasons for buying CAT......

As for salting I do not have any experience with that.. Salting is not allowed in the Tahoe/Nevada area where I live. Because of Lake Tahoe and the surrounding areas we have a lot of enviromental issues. I do not have to sand or salt any of my property.

Good Luck Cooter...... I hope you get a bunch of really good snow storms to help a pay for that new CAT..... 

Dave


----------



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

Just a quick note to you guys using skidsteer's. Always wear your seatbelts, Always. 2 years ago my dad was using our skidsteer and hit a manhole cover that was only up about 1/2". Make a long story short, he hit the cab enclosure and was paralyzed from the neck down for about 9 days until he got feeling in his legs and started to move them and arms. after months of rehab he was able to return to walking about 50% back to normal. Two years after his accident which will be tomorrow, yeah christmas day!, he is about back to 75% normal, but cannot do hardly anything he use to do. He has since then gave my brother and i the landscaping and snow removal business due to his accident. I just want to warn everyone using a skid steer to PLEASE buckle up. It just might save your life!!!!!! He was not buckled up if he would have been this wouldn't have happend.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I have to agree with Steve on the seatbelt thing. about 12 years ago I hit a hidden object under the snow and was throwen out of the cab, landed in the bucket and woke up looking at the stars.
other then that I find I can move more snow faster and pile it with the bobcat then with any plow I have used. you can also scrape packed snow because of down preasure, and backblade with it also. works great in any tight areas. biggest downfall it its transportation speed between jobs, road speed on mine is 9 mph or it has to be loaded on a trailer which requires another piece of equipment.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*seat belt*

It is a good idea to wear your seat belt in all equipment and plow trucks..... Merry Christmas everyone.... and I wish everyone a lot of $now for the holidays...

They are prediciting snow in area from Sunday to Sunday....... 

Dave


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep yesterday hit some kind of scale in this parking lot about a half inch high and stopped me completely. Was going as fast as the skidloader would go. Hit my head on the top of the cab and swore my brain was raddling in my head the rest of the morning. Hurt like hell.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Cooters Dodge said:


> Yep yesterday hit some kind of scale in this parking lot about a half inch high and stopped me completely. Was going as fast as the skidloader would go. Hit my head on the top of the cab and swore my brain was raddling in my head the rest of the morning. Hurt like hell.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. Hope it doesn't happen again. What attachment were you using that stopped you? And were you in high gear?


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Cooter,

I'm not trying to bring up the seat belt thing again but were you wearing the seat belt when you hit your head?

Just curious


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

no, that's why it hurt so bad


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Plowing*

Cooter hows the plowing going?


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

No plowing at all here, except for the decent snow we had in Dec. We usually get one 10" + snow every ten years. We haven't had but one system and that will probably be all until next winter. Kinda stinks but down here you know up front there's not much snow. So I don't really bank on it. We get maybe 18" anually.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm just starting out. I really didn't want to move snow this winter, but custoemrs wanted it done, and I ended up with an old worn out skid steer.

What a rig. I've got a ford powerstroke, put studded snow tires on it. 
trailer is a 10k gvw car hauler trailer with 2 foot metal sides and front. Rear ramp is metal grate. I put stops on the trailer so I can only back in so far, and I have a safety chain I loosely hook the skidsteer to the trialer. 
I put chains on the rear tires of the skid steer.
You really can't have too big of a bucket. You can't get enough snow on a skid steer with anything less then a 3 yard bucket to actually slow it down. Wider is better.
I can pull up on a driveway, slam on the parking brake. Walk out, unhook the safety chain on the way back. Drop the ramp, climb into the skid, and drive down. Total time is under a minute. 
My bucket is only 62 inches wide, but is like 4 feet long. You can dig out ANYTHING with a big bucket. Wet snow, ice, roof slides, lumber, rocks, rail road ties, rebar, anything. If you hit some of that stuff with a blower, life sucks.
Anyway, dig out the driveways, back to the trailer, back it on the trailer. The sides guide me in, so it isn't a precision plan, and you can't fall off the trailer. Throw up the ramp, safety chain, and back in the truck and down the road I go. 
I bet I have 2000 pounds tongue weight loaded backwards. LOTS and LOTS of traction. If I go around corners too fast, the trailer breaks loose before the trucks slides. I love my powersmoke.
If I have two customers a block apart, I'll road the skid, but if they are two blocks away, I'll load.

This winter I have been praying for NO SNOW. I got in with a contractor building 25 houses in a subdivision. I dig out the houses, between the houses, clear the snow, move construction materials, clean garages, etc. for them. The contractor was going to quit for 3 months this winter due to snow, which would have cost him a LOT of money. So far we've worked all winter. Subs would rather work on our projects cuz the snow is GONE.

A phone call today: "Hey, we're ready for final on lot 45. Could you run out there adn find us the water main so we can stuff a meter?" 3 hours at 50 bucks. "Oh, while you are there, clear out 52-57, as the siders are starting Thursday." 12 more hours.

When it snows I have to work all night adn all day.
-doug miller


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Price*



> 3 hours at 50 bucks


Doug is $50.00 an hour the going rate in Idaho for owner/operator doing work with a skid steer?


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

*it depends*

it depends.
i've got an older steer, smaller then some for sure. and, I'm new, trying to get going.
so, for sure i'm on the low end of things.
65 seems more normal for the big boys.

i'd rather have 8 hours at 50 then 2 hours at 65!!!!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Just remember sometimes the smaller ones can do things the bigger ones can't. That in itself is worth more. 
If you are only charging $50/hr how does that brake down

Operator
Fuel
tire ware
business overhead
Profit


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

drmiller100 I was just curious to your hourly rate if it might be the going rate in your area. Out in the Tahoe,Ca/Reno, Nevada area I will not pull my Skid Steer out of my garage for less than $120.00 an hour. And I am also new in the business of snow removal and dirt work. I get $130.00 an hour for snow removal with a blower attached or bucket. And $120.00 for dirt work..... 

I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for. And with my skid steers you get professional operators. Skilled workmanship. And a job that will get done right, the first time..... Those things I mentioned are worth every penny I charge....

I am sure you run your business the exact same way drmiller. But like Dwan said, when you break down you costs. Even $120.00 an hour is not all that it seems after expenses's.....!!!

Thanks for the reply drmiller100 :waving: 

Dave


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey,

I'm NEW!! I welcome ideas, and comments!!! 
I've got almost 8500 bucks invested into mey skid steer and trailer. To me, the math works out REALLY well at 50 an hour.

i asked one of the big operators the other day what he gets for his fully loaded 4x4 backhoe. 
75-85 an hour. 
Going rate here for skid steer is 65 an hour.
At 50 an hour, I'm picking up work, and covering my bills. Which is a hell of a lot better then counting contiguous days without running my route.

33 days and counting.

doug


----------

